# Special wheel wax..



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

I have for a long time been wondering why wheel wax/sealer is different than normal wax/sealer?
If the wheel is painted and your car is to, then why doesn't normal wax/sealer do the job?
What's the difference?


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

wheels are usualy powder coated 
its a more hardwaring kind of coating 
very different from paint

i beleive thats why there are diffent wax/sealeants for wheel finishes


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Colt Man said:


> wheels are usualy powder coated
> its a more hardwaring kind of coating
> very different from paint
> 
> i beleive thats why there are diffent wax/sealeants for wheel finishes


Okay but I'm still thinking that a normal wax should still be able to bond to a harder coating?
Or will the regular wax/selant just peal or run off as it can't stick or bond?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

alot of people use their normal wax's on their wheels. a lot also recommend SRP>EGP


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wheel Sealant is different because wheels are exposed to more extreme conditions.....mainly temp.

Brake dust when it leaves the disks/pads is around 300 degrees and it caustic, normal polishes/sealants can only cope with this for a short while before they start to break down.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

So what is the best wheel Wax / Sealent then ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Colt Man said:


> wheels are usualy powder coated


Not really most standard factory fitted wheels are just wet painted the same as your bodywork with a colourcoat and lacquer.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

TriBorG said:


> So what is the best wheel Wax / Sealent then ?


I hear really great thing about FK1000P, and trying to find a way to get it..


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

West said:


> I hear really great thing about FK1000P, and trying to find a way to get it..


Serious Performance is the only place in the UK to get it, but they're out of stock.

Zaino Z2 should be equally as good on wheels IMO...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TriBorG said:


> So what is the best wheel Wax / Sealent then ?


A regulkar maintainance programme :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive always seen the wheel waxes as a bit of a scam 

im sure a black car in the arizona sun gets as hot as most normaly driven cars wheels do

racing maybe another matter , but then id run some spare rims


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> ive always seen the wheel waxes as a bit of a scam
> 
> im sure a black car in the arizona sun gets as hot as most normaly driven cars wheels do
> 
> racing maybe another matter , but then id run some spare rims


They are a scam. If there was some kind of miracle ingredient that was added to wheel wax they would also add it to ordinary car wax.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> They are a scam. If there was some kind of miracle ingredient that was added to wheel wax they would also add it to ordinary car wax.


Exactly my thought too! :doublesho
If a wax is better for wheels and can resist 200-300+ degree's why not use that on your car as well.. :wall:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Its a big debate. I would always suggest if you have a wax or sealant already just give it a go and see how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It is a big debate. While there is some merit regarding body wax on wheels you have to imagine what the wheel is put through as opposed to paint on a fixed panel.

There are a few threads on the Salt Burn issue for example, something that car panels dont have an issue with. In addition the RPM of the wheel creates a totally different set of protection scenarios that fixed panels do not have to contend with. 

While I do agree that some wheel waxes/sealants may not have the desired protection levels required, there are some products out there that provide the best of both worlds.

Protection from the elements and a mighty fine shine to boot:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I havent seen any performance improvement from dedicated wheel products personally. Use what you have and as said, the key is regular thorough cleaning IMHO.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

QUIXXMAN said:


> It is a big debate. While there is some merit regarding body wax on wheels you have to imagine what the wheel is put through as opposed to paint on a fixed panel.
> 
> There are a few threads on the Salt Burn issue for example, something that car panels dont have an issue with. In addition the RPM of the wheel creates a totally different set of protection scenarios that fixed panels do not have to contend with.
> 
> ...


In that case should people use wheel wax on the body?

If wheel wax is really better than ordinary wax then why not use it on the car bodywork?

A can of worms has been opened :car:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe there should be sill and lower door wax , for where all the salty mud goes

and another wax for the bonnet cus it gets hot , then something for the mirror housings cus they stick out in the wind


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> In that case should people use wheel wax on the body?
> 
> If wheel wax is really better than ordinary wax then why not use it on the car bodywork?
> 
> A can of worms has been opened :car:


Exactly..! If it's better why not use it elsewhere also for the plusses it gives..


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Plusses in one situation may turn into negatives in another. Wheels are exposed to a slightly different (and more concentrated) mix of chemical nasties than the general body panels, and are also subjected to some different and rather more extreme forces of physics. 

I am not a chemist or a physicist, but can see why you may need products with different properties in the different situations.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I like my Poorboys and have been quite impressed with the SV Autobahn wheel wax...although that was only put on the 205 which was then put into the garage for the rest of the winter!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mugwump said:


> Plusses in one situation may turn into negatives in another. Wheels are exposed to a slightly different (and more concentrated) mix of chemical nasties than the general body panels, and are also subjected to some different and rather more extreme forces of physics.


If that was the case though surely such a miracle product that could protect against the worst conditions (in this case the wheels) would work and last even better on the bodywork that was exposed to less demanding conditions?


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

As I tried to suggest in my previous post (and obviously failed!), that is not necessarily so.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mugwump said:


> As I tried to suggest in my previous post (and obviously failed!), that is not necessarily so.


I understood what you were saying and it was a good point but, i was just asking why such a high durability product that can withstand even the harshest of chemicals/weathering/rotational speeds etc would not be of benefit to a panel on the car that doesnt face as harsh conditions. Surely everything the car bodywork is exposed to the wheels are as well?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anybody tried using dedicated wheel sealants on paintwork?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> Has anybody tried using dedicated wheel sealants on paintwork?


I use AG Wheel sealer on my door shuts, but only cos it is cr*p on wheels, but very easy to apply and i wanted to use it up.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I use AG Wheel sealer on my door shuts, but only cos it is cr*p on wheels, but very easy to apply and i wanted to use it up.


Hahahaaa that's unconventional.. Great!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i can't believe someones found a use for ag wheel seal! like pledge imo:lol:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

another one for fk1000p on wheels mines been on for three months now and i touch it with is the pressure washer and the occasional spray of chemical guys sticky gel citrus wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I use JetSeal109 - It makes cleaning so much easier, and 2 coats last 4 months. Generally I don't like to use wheel cleaners - they are usually harsher than normal shampoos and when having sealed the wheels they could harm the wax/sealant - so I use shampoos for cleaning them. But most of the time I only need to give them a blast with the PW and thats all. 


Cheers,

Ebbe


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

yep keep em clean you can get high temp laquer sprays but the slightest scratch or chip and those babies get dirty again.
Got FK1000p on mine states up to 250 degrees plus. but yes that brake dust is white hot! Not doing a bad job though.

it will burn through virtiually all waxes and polymers. We normally only seal up the fronts now.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> I use JetSeal109 - It makes cleaning so much easier, and 2 coats last 4 months. Generally I don't like to use wheel cleaners - they are usually harsher than normal shampoos and when having sealed the wheels they could harm the wax/sealant - so I use shampoos for cleaning them. But most of the time I only need to give them a blast with the PW and thats all.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ebbe


I will be getting that in my arsenal so will definately gonna try that out.. I was originally planning on just PW them, but that idea kinda blew me in the face 
But I will handwash them instead without using wheel cleaner - unless its really hard to get dirt.. But I will use bilberry no acid wheel cleaner if I use some..


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Zero Defects said:


> yep keep em clean you can get high temp laquer sprays but the slightest scratch or chip and those babies get dirty again.
> Got FK1000p on mine states up to 250 degrees plus. but yes that brake dust is white hot! Not doing a bad job though.
> 
> it will burn through virtiually all waxes and polymers. We normally only seal up the fronts now.


I'm also planning on getting that home to try.. After reading the review of it I couldn't resist so when Serius Performance gets some home I will have some shipped for me to try..


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I understood what you were saying and it was a good point but, i was just asking why such a high durability product that can withstand even the harshest of chemicals/weathering/rotational speeds etc would not be of benefit to a panel on the car that doesnt face as harsh conditions. Surely everything the car bodywork is exposed to the wheels are as well?


I tend to agree here also..
If wheel wax is like ordinary wax just stronger to withstand more harsh enviroment and more durable and longlasting - why not use it on the paint as well? If it can withstand brakedust etc. then when not exsposed to these elements in the same degree you could exspect it to last a lot longer perhaps..
I'm no physics/chemist so I'm not sure here - but to me that would be my first obviusly thought.. Unless there's something that puts wheel wax and ordinary car wax apart..


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

West said:


> I will be getting that in my arsenal so will definately gonna try that out.. I was originally planning on just PW them, but that idea kinda blew me in the face
> But I will handwash them instead without using wheel cleaner - unless its really hard to get dirt.. But I will use bilberry no acid wheel cleaner if I use some..


- You could buy a foaming spray-head along with a bottle, and mix a detergent solution in it with e.g. CG Extreme Bodywash & Wax, Maxi Suds II etc. Use deionized water to diluted it with. This is what I do in the summer..

I start by rinsing the wheels with the PW, to remove as much as possible. Then I spray the wheels with the solution through the foaming spray-head, agitate with a SwissVax wheelbrush and an EZ brush for the inner section of the wheels and then rinse again with the PW..

Cheers,

Ebbe


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Right, I'm going to try some Poorboy's Wheel Sealant on a car body panel. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't all hold your breath, I'll do it on the weekend if I get time.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Right, I'm going to try some Poorboy's Wheel Sealant on a car body panel. I'll let you know how I get on.


nice one fella good to see some one is going to test it out


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> - You could buy a foaming spray-head along with a bottle, and mix a detergent solution in it with e.g. CG Extreme Bodywash & Wax, Maxi Suds II etc. Use deionized water to diluted it with. This is what I do in the summer..
> 
> I start by rinsing the wheels with the PW, to remove as much as possible. Then I spray the wheels with the solution through the foaming spray-head, agitate with a SwissVax wheelbrush and an EZ brush for the inner section of the wheels and then rinse again with the PW..
> 
> ...


It turns out that I can use PW also, so when sealing my wheels Im hoping a quick rinse will be enough...
But thanks for the advice...


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

isherdholi said:


> Right, I'm going to try some Poorboy's Wheel Sealant on a car body panel. I'll let you know how I get on.


Sounds great! Will look forward to the results...!


----------



## dubmike (Jan 26, 2009)

I use poorboys wheel sealant and i highly recommend it!


----------



## auto concierge (Nov 24, 2008)

*Wheels*

Most wheels(original equipment = stock) are powder coated base coat with a clear coat over that, almost any quality sealant will work and give you the protection needed as this area of the car is most vunerable due to brake dust,road grime etc... .


----------



## matwilliams (Jul 30, 2008)

dubmike said:


> I use poorboys wheel sealant and i highly recommend it!


a bit unrelated but do you have more pictures of your car posted anywhere dubmike? (if the car in your avatar is yours!!) i used to have one and have never seen a modified one!!

poorboys sealant FTW!

mat.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> Don't all hold your breath, I'll do it on the weekend if I get time.


Well? Have you done it yet? :buffer:

we're all waiting!


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

And waiting...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I put 845 on mine the other week, seems to be working well! Onbly one coat mind so I'll be wacking a few more on to it over the coming weeks to build it up.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> I put 845 on mine the other week, seems to be working well! Onbly one coat mind so I'll be wacking a few more on to it over the coming weeks to build it up.


Sounds good.. Will look forward to see the results


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well update on the SV Autobahn Wheel Wax....Applied 1 coat to the outside on Monday last week drove the car for work for the rest of the week. 

Gave it a quick blast off on Friday night and have to say was impressed...after 350 miles near enough all the brake dust just came off when I sprayed them down with the steam cleaner the only stuff that didnt come off was a little bit of splatter from the tyre shine.....quick sponge down and that was solved.

The wheels beaded up straight away though and looked as good as new once dried off.

I have also got PB Wheel Selant which is good but doenst seem to work as well as the SV stuff....dont get me wrong its not usless just deffo doesnt work as well as the SV stuff.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The colly was definitely beading well, but I think I missed the odd spot when applying it, I reckon after a few weeks and about 4 coats that it should be ok.


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

auto concierge said:


> Most wheels(original equipment = stock) are powder coated base coat with a clear coat over that, almost any quality sealant will work and give you the protection needed as this area of the car is most vunerable due to brake dust,road grime etc... .


I'm not sure which 'most wheels', but almost all german manufacturer road car wheels are wet painted with two pack base and laquers...

Powdercoating is a different process, more hard wearing, but with a poorer detail finish.

Powdercoating is just cheap and tough and easy to do an ok job with. It is likely more common on off-road vehicles and maybe some aftermarket wheels, but good road car OEM's are almost always wet painted.
The difference in finish quality is immidiately visible, even well finished powdercoating looks fairly dire next to average wet painted wheels for the base coat smoothness... the clearcoat finishes are also much more lumpy, and powdercoat clear never appears to be cut back to be smooth either, as it is designed to inter-blend with the base coat for adhesion/strength (ie, you might cut back some of your base if you go a bit deep on thinner powdercoat clear)

Dave


----------



## stevee (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a thought, but maybe the difference is in the quality of the finish - maybe there's a higher resistance to the elements with the dedicated Wheel Sealants, possibly with a slight compromise in the level of shine, as depth of shine/reflection is less obvious on the comparatively smaller surfaces of a wheel?

Maybe we should ask someone who makes both?!


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

stevee said:


> Just a thought, but maybe the difference is in the quality of the finish - maybe there's a higher resistance to the elements with the dedicated Wheel Sealants, possibly with a slight compromise in the level of shine, as depth of shine/reflection is less obvious on the comparatively smaller surfaces of a wheel?
> 
> Maybe we should ask someone who makes both?!


Then I will remember to try use some wheel wax/sealant on the wheels but as LSP on the wheels will proberbly be a normal wax to give higher levels of shine


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

i got some new wheels a couple of months back. i regularly clean the car and wash the wheels (they get foam and washed) and have to admit this seems to be enough. most times just washing them down with the pressure washer is enough to remove the dirt and get them looking clean again. however, going to try some 476s this weekend coming.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting thread as I need to sort my alloys out as they are getting a pain to clean. Wheels off job I think with clay, tar spray etc and then seal up.

I have some spare AG Liefshine sealant I might try after SRP instead of EGP and then try some AG HDW on top of that? Rather try what I have I think before shelling out on trying a rim wax type product.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ryand said:


> Interesting thread as I need to sort my alloys out as they are getting a pain to clean. Wheels off job I think with clay, tar spray etc and then seal up.
> 
> I have some spare AG Liefshine sealant I might try after SRP instead of EGP and then try some AG HDW on top of that? Rather try what I have I think before shelling out on trying a rim wax type product.


Sounds like a top idea mate :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

West said:


> I have for a long time been wondering why wheel wax/sealer is different than normal wax/sealer?
> If the wheel is painted and your car is to, then why doesn't normal wax/sealer do the job?
> What's the difference?


Think about the temperature around the wheel, brake dust IIRC is about 300 degrees c when it leaves the brakes, the wheels usually take stone hits too.


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting thread and I note that we do not have ONE SINGLE person who has actually tried applying wheel sealant to their bodywork to see how it wears.

BTW, I use Smartwax Rimwax and am very happy with the results.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

springbok said:


> Interesting thread and I note that we do not have ONE SINGLE person who has actually tried applying wheel sealant to their bodywork to see how it wears.
> 
> BTW, I use Smartwax Rimwax and am very happy with the results.


Possible know one have posted it up. But it does not mean they have not done so. 

I currently have a small section of a new wheel wax on a portion of my car. But I had to contact the manufacturer, prior to make sure it would not have any affect of the painted finish. :thumb:

But it is to early to say what the out come will be. 

Gordon.


----------

